# regulator question



## 1930 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hello, I need to replace the regulator and hoses on the front of my camper due to age, the hoses are hard and I smell propane when I run the system. 



Regulator is pretty old so Im gonna change it out as well


Can anyone suggest an assy that might be worth purchasing off e-bay? 



I think it natural tendency to want to get a great price but often times that can mean poor quality if one dosent know what he is shopping for so I dont want to make a mistake. 



Thanks


BTW I am considering this one https://www.ebay.com/itm/WINNTEC-LP...GEOVER-RC-CAMPER-TRAILER-3-HOSES/122011823425 but being unfamiliar with the name and then seeing a you tube video of one leaking I am hesitant


----------



## 1930 (Nov 14, 2018)

19 views in 2 days a 0 replies, this forum is in fire. Thanks guys


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

Wow, sorry, i just saw this, but it's not a regular question to me. I really have no idea. 

It might be that people have opened your post, then didn't have an answer for you. Usually people try to be helpful here, so if you don't get a reply, it's most likely for that reason.

I do hope though that someone has an answer for you soon though.

The best I could say is maybe try asking a rvs dealer about replacements, then look at what he shows you, then go check for better prices on it.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

As far as the forum activity goes, you also might want to consider that most camping forums get quiet this time of year. Unfortunately, there aren't many people active on this forum to begin with. Patience helps.

As for your regulator question, they're pricey, but if you want to be sure you're getting exactly what you need and feel safe with your purchase, talk to the people here. I've used them for custom work and they're very knowledgeable.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

What??? 85 views and no return to thank me for trying to help? LOL


----------

